# (solved) JetFlash V60 USB drive not working properly

## Mrhnhrm

I'm so puzzled. Here I have a 32 Gb Transcend JetFlash V60 drive that doesn't quite agree with my Gentoo system. Seems like partitioning system is not recognized thus, it can't be mounted.

So, here's what happens when I plug it in.

```
tux / # dmesg | tail

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

Hmmm... plugging other USB drives results in a more verbose output.

```
tux / # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash 110 USB 2.0 Flash Drive (2GB)
```

2GB?? Isn't it supposed to be 32GB instead...

Also, after plugging this Flash drive in, /dev/ube "file" appears. I tried accessing this device with fdisk, but to no avail. So, there doesn't seem to be a mountable partition device.

My hardware and the Flash drive in question have been quite certainly proven to be working finely.

Other information that might be useful: I'm running kernel v2.6.25, udev-124-r1, hal-0.5.11-r9 on Athlon64x2 CPU.

I'd so much appreciate some input on this problem.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mrhnhrm,

Set up your USB system as you would wish it to work and post /proc/bus/usb/devices.

The size of FLASH drives shown in dmesg in their detection string really only shows the size of the device the controller was first used in Vendors often add more FLASH memory without updating the controllers.

FLASH drives come in two sorts too, those that look like hard drives (with a partition table) and those that look like big floppies (without a partition table) Both work but in the first case, you mount a partition, in the latter case, you mount the whole device.

Thus a missing partition table alone is not a cause for concern.

----------

## Mrhnhrm

 *Quote:*   

> Set up your USB system as you would wish it to work and post /proc/bus/usb/devices

 

Done and done. 

```
T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh=10

B:  Alloc= 14/900 us ( 2%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7MrhnhrmV2 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=08 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=5543 ProdID=0004 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=UC-LOGIC

S:  Product=Tablet WP5540U                                         #(Genius WizardPen tablet)

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh=10

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7MrhnhrmV2 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=05e3 ProdID=070e Rev=96.02

S:  Product=USB Storage                                           #(A multiformat Flash card-reader)

S:  SerialNumber=000000009602

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=ub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  5 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0951 ProdID=1603 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Kingston

S:  Product=DataTraveler 2.0                                       #(My tried and finely working USB-Flash)

S:  SerialNumber=0014780F995F5B8C12120033

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=ub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=06 Cnt=03 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=058f ProdID=6387 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=JetFlash                                            #(The drive in question)

S:  Product=Mass Storage Device

S:  SerialNumber=3ZAI1SGV

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=ub

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms
```

 *Quote:*   

> ..... Thus a missing partition table alone is not a cause for concern.

 

Thanks for some input, but /dev/ube itself doesn't want to be mounted as well. Attempting to mount it with "-t auto" parameter tells me that I must manually specify the filesystem type. And, to no great surprise, trying to mount it as VFAT or NTFS just fails (wrong FS type). And I ain't got a clue as to what other filesystem it may be.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mrhnhrm,

Looking at your USB tree with usbview (emerge usbview) I can see that you have 3 USB storage devices connected to your EHCI root hub, thats USB2. Their power consumption figures are

```
(Card Reader)     MaxPower Needed: 500mA

(Data Traveller)  MaxPower Needed: 200mA

(JetFlash)        MaxPower Needed: 100mA
```

for 800mA total.

That will not work by design as USB root hubs can supply a maximum of 500mA for all connected devices. What they do under overcurrent conditions varies but the attached devices do not work normally.

You may use the card reader alone or the Data Traveller and JetFlash together without overloading your USB subsystem.

Alternatively, you can use a powered USB hub. as a powered hub will provide 500mA for each of its outputs and require nothing from the PC it is connected to.

If you have a desktop system, you can also fit a USB2 PCI card.

Its interesting you mention /dev/ube All USB storage devices should get SCSI device names, like /dev/sd...

I suspect you are using the slow USB block driver, or have some other kernel problem

----------

## Mrhnhrm

 *Quote:*   

> I suspect you are using the slow USB block driver

 

As a matter of fact, I do. So, is it completely obsolete?

Anyway, disabling this slow USB block driver worked like charm.

NeddySeagoon, thanks for help and a nice lecture on USB power management  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mrhnhrm,

I don't know what the slow USB block driver is used for but its not needed for USB storage devices as they all use SCSI protocol over USB, so appear as SCSI devices.

Its often useful to write udev rules so that USB storage devices get fixed names, regardless of how or when they are connected.

----------

